# ,  / > Alinco >  alinco dr-605e    ?

## kent128v

alinco dr-605e   ?
   -       ,  -   ?

----------

kent128v

----------

*DR 605 T1 *     1  7, , - "" .      .  *F + P*  .   .  ?

----------

,    ""   ?

----------

,   ?  "" ,   . -mail: UA4AII@MAIL.RU.   ...

----------

